# Welcome home, Amelia! *pics*



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

My 7wk old algerian chocolate girl is finally home. Here are some cell phone pics that I took yesterday/last night

















Should I eat this???








Stuck in her tube, haha








Checkin' out her storm wheel








Our first nightly bonding session, hehe


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

She's supah cy0000t
The name "Amelia" really suits her


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Awww she's so cute and teeny! Congratulations.


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! She's so crazy! She runs around and climbs everything and then runs around again. And, she's quilling, but doesn't seem affected by it much at all. Her curiosity has not suffered one bit. I actually have a question though, and this isn't the right thread but, I haven't noticed her drinking anything  The breeder had her on a bottle, and I have a bottle in the cage, but doesn't seem like it's been touched and I didn't hear it last night and I was up pretty late. As active as she is, she needs water!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is almost Too cute! So little & precious!
As far as drinking, you may want to add another bowl with just water. That will give her the choice. My Cholla was used to drinking out of the bottle, but gave him both & he likes the bowl much, much better.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Wish I could see the pictures, not sure why I can't. Poop.

Welcome home little one!!


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> She is almost Too cute! So little & precious!
> As far as drinking, you may want to add another bowl with just water. That will give her the choice. My Cholla was used to drinking out of the bottle, but gave him both & he likes the bowl much, much better.


Thanks for the advice, I'll do that when she wakes up


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

She is so pretty  I like all the bright colors you have surrounded her with in her cage setup.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is adorable  !
I would suggest putting a water bowl underneath the water bottle so she has the ability to chose which one she likes best  .


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, she's a cutie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, so tiny! Reminds me of Loki when he was a baby...what a cutie. <3


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! She is drinking now, turns out she did prefer a bowl! She sleeps soooo much!! I had her out today around 1pm and she anointed with one of my pillow cases, ick! Such a strange behavior..anyway..she still isn't completely used to me, but then it's only been since Tuesday so I'm not getting too discouraged, yet!


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

New pic


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's so precious! :mrgreen:

*Oh just noticed, this was my 1000th post~!!! Wooo!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awweee!! So Sweet!


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Few new pics




























Sorry for the color.. Didn't wanna use the flash so close to her face, haha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love her little face!! What a cutie! I'm smitten.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Those are really cute photos! More more!!!


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

She got under the doormat/rug








And I made her a cave by smooshing up the sides, haha
You ask for more pics, I deliver!! 

And thanks for the compliments!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

she is a true doll!  she looks so friendly.


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks!

And if by friendly you mean that she doesn't bite me, than you are correct! I think if anything she just tolerates me so far. I pick her up and she's a lot less huffy/jumpy but she's an explorer/climber and not a snuggler 

But here is a cute pic I took of her sleeping today. She looks bald, haha. She's been quilling since I got her and I've had her for a week and a half.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

caramelcarebr said:


> And thanks for the compliments!


First of all - that is the most adorable picture ever! What a cutie!!
Second - please forgive me for asking -  Does Amelia have a belly-button, or is that her tail?


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha, no worries. I thought it looked a bit boyish, too and I was a little alarmed when I first spotted it because I def bought a girl from the breeder! But it's actually not in the center of her belly, it's down by her tail. So it's her tail and her she-parts. Rest assured, she is a she.

And I lovelovelove this pic, too! Thanksss 

P.S. I googled it a bit more when I saw it for the first time since I knew boys had 'belly buttons'. But this picture cleared it up.

http://www.jerseyhedgehogs.com/yahoo_si ... 162736.jpg


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hehe - good. Was afraid we were going to have to tell you that Amelia was Amelio! :lol:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

Awe! Amelia is so cute! It looks like someone sewed all of her little brown parts on to her white underbelly! ;D


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha, thanks!  I do love her little belly, I wish I was allowed to pet it.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think everything about little Amelia is just so adorable. I look at her pictures over and over again! I heard a rumor that she wants to come and live with me!!!!!!!!! Heeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kahskye (Sep 18, 2010)

She is adorable! I'm getting my little boy hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm going to guess that you started that rumor!! 

Again, thanks for the compliments, I'd pass them on to her, but she doesn't listen to me! I'll try and get some new pics up soon. She's not going to stay so little and cute for long, got to love it and document it as much as I can while it lasts!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Cute indeed... I'm always curious why hedgies like toilet paper rolls! I wish I was so easily amused. lol


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry guys and girls, but I just can't get enough ball pictures! They are the absolute cutest pictures EVER. So..thought I'd share a few more! 









Dunno why, but I look at these pics and I think "I'm a little teacup..." (modified for convenience!)









"...short and stout! Here is my handle.."








"...here is my POUT!" 
Aside from when she's sleeping, this is the most balled I think I've ever seen her. She has never fully balled up while I'm holding her, even last night when I tried to trim her nails for the first time, haha.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Why apologize for hedgie pictures? I don't think anyone on here can ever get enough hedgie pictures. And such a beautiful little girl too!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awe!! I love the pictures! She is so little & cute! I like your modified song - I have been known to hedgify a song or two myself.  
There's never any such thing as too many adorable hedgie pictures! Or at least, that's what I say whenever I post a new thread. :lol:


----------



## caramelcarebr (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha, well good. I'm glad no one here will complain about how overzealous I am about posting new pics


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

More picture, more pictures! She's such a camera "hog!" :lol:


----------

